

HackCard: The world's first loyalty card for hackers - bilawal
https://medium.com/product-announcements/183043ba37d0

======
pincubator
maybe i didn't get it but: why this is a physical card instead of an app on a
smartphone? what's its advantage?

~~~
bilawal
This was partly an instinctive decision, but I think it's too easy to go
mobile. Part of the reasoning for having a tangible card is the novelty and
the failproof factor behind it.

No advantage, but no disadvantage either.

